

Liquid Rescale (Content Aware Resizing) GIMP plugin - nickb
http://liquidrescale.wikidot.com/

======
zach
So... good move on the co-inventor's part to get hired by Adobe, then?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=47696>

